# Need help with flooding stall



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

So I just moved my horse back to a stall setting. We got the stall that floods a lot, unfortunately.

It's beside a slop and is the lowest point which is my belief for why it floods(no standing water, but it does get the bedding wet which wastes it), but I'm just looking for ideas to help save bedding.

The stall is 12x12 opens to a run (where I believe the water comes from) and is completely dirt inside. The horse before peed in the middle consistently so there is a dip. As of right now there are no mats. Any ideas to get this more functional so I don't throw away bedding?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Bring in some sand and gravel and put down mats. You need to raise the floor level so that water doesn't wash through it.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Bring in some sand and gravel and put down mats. You need to raise the floor level so that water doesn't wash through it.


That'll be my weekend project. I don't like mats that curl up and become uneven, have you heard anything ofusing on big custom cut mat? The barn manager was talking about that a couple years ago, but he's been extremely busy upkeeping the property.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I hate mats too. I'm looking at using Stall Skins instead of mats. Stall Skins stall mats, horse stall mats, horse mat, rubber stable mats


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Grading would be your easiest solution. It would be easy for a guy with a bobcat to do.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah and he does have a bobcat, I think I'm gonna end up having to fix it myselfthough as he's extremely busy.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Yeah and he does have a bobcat, I think I'm gonna end up having to fix it myselfthough as he's extremely busy.


Let me rephrase that- a gal with a bobcat.


----------



## CopperPony (Feb 6, 2013)

I ran a small ditch on either side of my stall, so that the water runs down through there and past it instead of into the stall.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Dig a trench from inside the stall to well away from the barn and install weeping tile and put A gravel both below and above it. This creates underground drainage allowing the water to seep into the area below the gravel.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

natisha said:


> Let me rephrase that- a gal with a bobcat.


Haha IF he lets me borrow it!!

Trench sounds like a good idea too, I may try to expand on.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

My first question would be do you pay this man for the use of this stall? If so then I would think that it would be his delight to fix this issue if he wished to still get payed for the use of it. If he still is to busy I would suggest to him that i will fix it and send him the bill for the repairs. If at that time he is still not happy with that arrangement
I'm afraid I would find another barn.


----------

